# Favorite Exercise or Related Activity



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

Speaking of longevity with vitality, I was wondering what some of your favorite exercises or related activities are.

I enjoy:
Swimming - Typically back to shore after the wife knocks me overboard
Hiking/Walking - The wife wants someone slower with her in case we encounter bears
Bicycling (Mostly trail riding - streets are getting too crazy for me and I don't like wearing tight, funny looking outfits.)
Gym equipment - Typically dusting it off. 
Running - If someone or something is chasing me - see hiking above.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2020)

Exercise?? (cringing....)


----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Speaking of longevity with vitality, I was wondering what some of your favorite exercises or related activities are.
> 
> I enjoy:
> Swimming - Typically back to shore after the wife knocks me overboard
> ...


Swimming - Well, stop pissing her off!
Hiking - Don't remember the exact words but I remember a joke where two guys are running from a bear, and one of the guys tells the other,  "I'm okay as long as I'm ahead of you"

Re your question, I'm not much for exercise, but the one I force myself to do is squats, to keep my legs strong so I won't fall or can't get up.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 8, 2020)

Self-resistance with a stick or belt is my favorite training.  It is a good method for older people who cannot or do not want to lift weights but want to gain some muscle mass and keep mobility, flexibility and strength.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2020)

Chopping wood


and it's a spiritual thing for me (some call it psych up)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 8, 2020)

My favorite exercise is going outside every day{weather permitting} to take my  walks
I'm a life long walker,always start my day with an early walk,2-3 blocks around 6:30-7a,before breakfast breathing in fresh air great way to start my day. I had been taking 3 walks/day but since injuring my knee I now take 2 . I walk more slowly but it won't stop me from taking the walks.If I'm home during the wk,I'll take a mid morn one between 2-4 blocks,afternoon  I'll walk around our apt complex usually 2-3 times
The thought of going to a gym to do my walking does not appeal to me what so ever,rather be outside


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Swimming - Well, stop pissing her off!
> Hiking - Don't remember the exact words but I remember a joke where two guys are running from a bear, and one of the guys tells the other,  "I'm okay as long as I'm ahead of you"
> 
> Re your question, I'm not much for exercise, but the one I force myself to do is squats, to keep my legs strong so I won't fall or can't get up.


It's proven that a squat a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Chopping wood
> View attachment 87040
> 
> and it's a spiritual thing for me (some call it psych up)
> ...


Damn... don't piss this one off!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

Lifting those heavy dishes of food is great exercise


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 8, 2020)

*Gary O' you are starting to sound like me.... Kinda scary.
Today cut split and stacked 5 stumps that I couldn't lift in one piece. Have to admit, still
smiling about that. In the snow of course, so not too bad.*


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Today cut split and stacked 5 stumps that I couldn't lift in one piece. Have to admit, still
> smiling about that. In the snow of course, so not too bad.


It can be aggravatingly exhilarating
Once in a rhythm, and breathing right, one can put away a lot of wood.
My lady would line up the rounds atop each other, several in a row, and I'd chop, sometimes almost on the run

T-shirt, or no shirt weather, even at 0°F when swinging the maul


----------



## Marlene (Jan 8, 2020)

Dance, dance, and moe dance. Avid walker/hiker.


----------



## old medic (Jan 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Speaking of longevity with vitality, I was wondering what some of your favorite exercises or related activities are.



Weight Lifting.... Mostly 12 Oz curls
Running.... If you see me running, I suggest you try and keep up... I don't scare easy, and normally have a gun.....

The original thread got me thinking about my grandfather...... Him and the neighbor would walk miles everyday....
In his early 80s he had a heart attack and open heart surgery.... Following on the rehab floor they get him up to walk...
NO LIE..... The 30 something nurse fussed him out for walking to fast because she was out of breath!!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm a gym rat, five days a week. Treadmill, free weights, stretching..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)

Daily walks are my exercise.  ...    3X a day out of necessity,  and usually at a good speed for about 1/2 hr. each. 

And like Marlene, I do love to dance. . always have upbeat music playing on the radio.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I'm a gym rat, five days a week. Treadmill, free weights, stretching..


I need to do way more stretching.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 9, 2020)

For me, I walk with the dog at least 2 times a day. Not a stroll , a decent speed. You can still talk if someone
is with me. Also I always have wood waiting for me. Between those two I am doing great even after a heart attack, an incident (means they don't know what the hell happened). Then quadruple bypass. Not whining but pointing out that age and life's crap can still be dealt with. Very lucky to live where I live, best medicine.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

That view is so relaxing, so peaceful.  Bet you don't hear ambulances and fire trucks and cop cars all day like I do.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 9, 2020)

I hear loons, sometimes those without wings.  Rarely any city sounds here or the pollution air or noise. In my mind this situation is keeping me going more than the meds.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> I hear loons, sometimes those without wings.  Rarely any city sounds here or the pollution air or noise. In my mind this situation is keeping me going more than the meds.


I agree.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

Ps
Loons without wings?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 9, 2020)

Cottagers from the big city Pepper


----------



## PinotGrigio (Jan 9, 2020)

Gym Rat here too!
Lots of Cardio, Strength Training, Pilates.  I love how it makes me look and feel.  Go to the gym most everyday. My girlfriends are there also. Important for me that my body MOVES and bends


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

Your girlfriends?  Do they know about each other?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Your girlfriends?  Do they know about each other?


That's a whole new category of exercise.  
_
_
_
_
_
_
_

Running (Where was your mind, hmmmm?)


----------



## PinotGrigio (Jan 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Your girlfriends?  Do they know about each other?


Yes. 
I ment these women at the gym.


----------



## PinotGrigio (Jan 10, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> That's a whole new category of exercise.
> _
> _
> _
> ...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, time to fess up. Fire wood is number 2 along with anything outside etc.
There is one exercise that I love and you don't need to get out of 
bed for it. Elevated heart rate, yup. Warms you up real nice and puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2020)

Walking and hiking for me.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 16, 2020)

Swimming, biking and tennis are my favorites, I avoid the word exercise though, it sound like work is involved and I do not like that word....


----------



## 911 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jogging and free weights. I also swim at LA Fitness.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)

Stretching and walking when I'm up for it.


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2020)

Housework....   I do enough of it..!!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 24, 2020)

#1/.  Walking our dogs 
#2/.  Yoga 
#3/. Swimming in the wild 
#4/. Bicycling 
#5/. Skating in the wild 
#6/. Chopping wood ( believe it or not ) very meditative


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2020)

stormznx said:


> Hey, I was really struggling to increase my weight loss to the next level until I found these tips that I am more than willing to share with you.
> 
> If you want me to send it to you for free, just send me an email to stormznx@gmail.com


If you have tips, post them.  Otherwise you will be suspected as being a troll with an agenda.  Which I suspect you are.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

I like to do in-home-walking because it's low impact, plus, the facility I work at has a gym I've been using. I get on the treadmill there. I wanna do some yoga, too.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

Brisk walking
Squats
Tai chi


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

Keesha said:


> #1/.  Walking our dogs
> #2/.  Yoga
> #3/. Swimming in the wild
> #4/. Bicycling
> ...


#3 skinny dipping?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> #3 skinny dipping?


In certain areas of course.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 23, 2020)

My favorite form of exercising is climbing in the gym but I haven't done it regularly in about four years.  I used to have a group I climbed with regularly and we'd climb Monday and Wednesday evenings.  Then I changed jobs and had to commute via the train and couldn't make it into the gym to climb with them anymore.  I love climbing because it's both a physical and mental challenge.  I also find that when I'm climbing that I completely lose myself in the climb and it's great for letting go of whatever may be stressing me out at the time.  I hope to go back to climbing once I retire and have more time.  Also by then I should get the senior discount so it should be cheaper.  The main problem with climbing is that you really need one or more dedicated partners who will be there when you want to climb.  This is especially true if you like to lead climb (which I do) because you need someone who is able to do a lead belay for you.

Right now I'm getting most of my exercise walking the dogs in the mornings.  If it's cool enough in the afternoons I'll take the dogs out again in their stroller and walk at my pace rather than theirs.  They're small dogs and walk a little bit slowly and also stop a lot to do what dogs do.

Besides that we also like to bicycle, but it's been too warm in the afternoons for my wife so we haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

On the bike or treadmill 30mins a day. But would love to go swimming again but chlorine affects me.    and that'not sad that I can't go but it's too strong and makes me go very very red.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> On the bike or treadmill 30mins a day. But would love to go swimming again but chlorine affects me.    and that'not sad that I can't go but it's too strong and makes me go very very red.


Swim in the wild. Find a like, river or ocean. 
Much more fun too.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

The other day I got 4 1/2 hours of paddling. Now that’s exercise. The walks I take are fairly long walks. Today we walked in the rain and I rather liked it. It was cool and refreshing. Plus I get in yoga and pilates in between so I’m doing ok with exercising.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

Oops


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

My favorites are: 
Rebounding (guess the coast is clear)  ,
Essentrics,
Yoga/Stretching ,
Cardio (indoor jogging or walking),
Resistance Bands or Weights 

I would love to go hiking or walking on trails but it's more fun to go with someone else for that.

Jack Lalanne used to say...


----------



## peppermint (Jun 23, 2020)

In the summer I swim in our pool....We do have a exercise bike.... I also take walks …


----------



## LindaB (Jun 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Speaking of longevity with vitality, I was wondering what some of your favorite exercises or related activities are.
> 
> I enjoy:
> Swimming - Typically back to shore after the wife knocks me overboard
> ...


My great aunt, who lived to be 95 btw, always said, "Don't walk if you can ride, don't stand if you can sit, don't sit if you can lie down and always avoid unnecessary exercise." She was my idol!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Climbing trees: You tend to work harder when your life depends on every move you make, when aloft, at sixty feet, or more. Great workout, as long as you live to tell about it.


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 4, 2022)

My favorite exercise is swimming. I love it and I regularly do swimming to stay active and fit.


----------



## ElCastor (Apr 4, 2022)

The wife and I get out and about and try to walk at least a mile a day. Our home has stairs -- 14. We are each up and down 10 - 15 times a day, so that counts for a bit more in the exercise department. I once asked a doctor about stairs. He said, Well by the time you are in your 80's you might fall and break your hip, but without the stairs you might not be around to break that hip. I think his meaning was pretty clear. (-8


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 4, 2022)

lot of injuries, lot of car accidents.

So, it's walking, Hatha Yoga, very light weights...


----------



## Trish (Apr 4, 2022)

Walking, spin bike and dancing (when no one's watching).  I also have some gym bits i.e. resistant bands, dumbbells, kettlebell, yoga blocks and push up bars.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 4, 2022)

Scuba Diving 
Bike Riding


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 4, 2022)

Lots of walking here, a lot of wood cutting and splitting firewood.  Canoe or kayak on the warmer days.


----------



## caroln (Apr 4, 2022)

HazyDavey said:


> I'm a gym rat, five days a week. Treadmill, free weights, stretching..


Me too, but just 3 times a week.  Mostly resistance training.


----------

